# Drinking lots of water- anything wrong???



## gacie's mom (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first time using this forum and it's been very informative looking at the posts. My baby is 4 months old and she is drinking lots of water. I have been keeping track of this for the last two days and yesterday she drank 925 ml of water; the day before 725 ml of water. (250 ml = 1 cup) No other problems other than peeing and leaking alot. We live in Phoenix where the weather is 110 degrees but only go out to pee. Is this normal or do we have a problem here? Has anyone else had this problem - if so, please let me know.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I would say that 110 degree weather would make anyone drink a lot of water  And all the peeing is coming from all of the water she is drinking. I would say this is completely normal, but if you're paranoid you can always go to the vet just to be safe.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 18 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607453


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first time using this forum and it's been very informative looking at the posts. My baby is 4 months old and she is drinking lots of water. I have been keeping track of this for the last two days and yesterday she drank 925 ml of water; the day before 725 ml of water. (250 ml = 1 cup) No other problems other than peeing and leaking alot. We live in Phoenix where the weather is 110 degrees but only go out to pee. Is this normal or do we have a problem here? Has anyone else had this problem - if so, please let me know.[/B]


Hi,

That sounds like a lot of water for a little dog. How much does she weigh? If it were me, I would check with the vet.


----------



## gacie's mom (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 18 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607458


> QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 18 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607453





> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first time using this forum and it's been very informative looking at the posts. My baby is 4 months old and she is drinking lots of water. I have been keeping track of this for the last two days and yesterday she drank 925 ml of water; the day before 725 ml of water. (250 ml = 1 cup) No other problems other than peeing and leaking alot. We live in Phoenix where the weather is 110 degrees but only go out to pee. Is this normal or do we have a problem here? Has anyone else had this problem - if so, please let me know.[/B]


Hi,

That sounds like a lot of water for a little dog. How much does she weigh? If it were me, I would check with the vet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She weighs 4lbs 6 oz. The vet did a urine analysis. The vet said her specific gravity was low and to monitor her intake for three days. I am just worried she may have kidney problems. Has anyone had this problem???


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

It would be worth it for your vet to run a blood panel to test organ functions. That can tell you if there is something going on with the kidneys. With a dog that small you do not have a lot of time to waste.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 18 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607465


> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 18 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607458





> QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 18 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607453





> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first time using this forum and it's been very informative looking at the posts. My baby is 4 months old and she is drinking lots of water. I have been keeping track of this for the last two days and yesterday she drank 925 ml of water; the day before 725 ml of water. (250 ml = 1 cup) No other problems other than peeing and leaking alot. We live in Phoenix where the weather is 110 degrees but only go out to pee. Is this normal or do we have a problem here? Has anyone else had this problem - if so, please let me know.[/B]


Hi,

That sounds like a lot of water for a little dog. How much does she weigh? If it were me, I would check with the vet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She weighs 4lbs 6 oz. The vet did a urine analysis. The vet said her specific gravity was low and to monitor her intake for three days. I am just worried she may have kidney problems. Has anyone had this problem???
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, that is quite a bit of water for a 4Ib dog. Pebbles is almost 12Ibs, so I guess I'm used to related to things based on her size.


----------



## gacie's mom (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jul 18 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607507


> QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 18 2008, 07:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607465





> QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jul 18 2008, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607458





> QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 18 2008, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=607453





> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first time using this forum and it's been very informative looking at the posts. My baby is 4 months old and she is drinking lots of water. I have been keeping track of this for the last two days and yesterday she drank 925 ml of water; the day before 725 ml of water. (250 ml = 1 cup) No other problems other than peeing and leaking alot. We live in Phoenix where the weather is 110 degrees but only go out to pee. Is this normal or do we have a problem here? Has anyone else had this problem - if so, please let me know.[/B]


Hi,

That sounds like a lot of water for a little dog. How much does she weigh? If it were me, I would check with the vet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She weighs 4lbs 6 oz. The vet did a urine analysis. The vet said her specific gravity was low and to monitor her intake for three days. I am just worried she may have kidney problems. Has anyone had this problem???
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, that is quite a bit of water for a 4Ib dog. Pebbles is almost 12Ibs, so I guess I'm used to related to things based on her size.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks everyone! I will have a blood panel test done.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Following up with another urine analysis and labwork is a good idea. 

I have brought puppies home who have previously been on water bottles only. I have bowls down. I've had a few who drink like crazy at the novelty of the bowl. They get over it.


----------



## gacie's mom (Jul 18, 2008)

Just an update. We had the blood work done. The vet said it was negative so she didn't think anything was wrong with the kidneys. Yeah! She suggested another urine sample so we will accomplish that on Monday.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

When my 15-pound Henry came on board, he was drinking, at least, ten cups a day. 

It was sad, as he spent most his time with his big 'ol snout in the water bowl.
I was honestly concerned he would drown himself.

Yep, like you, I was so very concerned. So test after test, specialist after specialist.
We found nothing, thank God. 

My big boy is now down to four cups a day, which is still excessive, for a small indoor doggie.

This would not relate to your little one, but we've concluded Henry's is behavioral. He was found
as a stray, was in many adoptive homes, whereby they took his water away to control his potty issues.

He seems to drink, nonstop, when he is nervous, ie; new rescue, company comes over, activity going
on outside. I'm thinking he is worried these strangers may take his water away, so he better drink it up.
So I try to keep things calm for him, and he always has access to his little room, which he and LBB love.
It's also done him the world of good to allow him to "investigate" the upstairs. He loves that. Seems to
feel better knowing what's going on all over the house.

I'm aware none of this applies to you, and your little one. Just letting you know, I feel your worry.
I still worry for Henry. I haven't checked, but I'm wondering if nerves could also do this to a puppy.
After all tests are complete. If no reason found, you may want to check into this. There is a name for it,
and I believe it applies to excess of food, water, anything, due to nerves.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 19 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608000


> When my 15-pound Henry came on board, he was drinking, at least, ten cups a day.
> 
> It was sad, as he spent most his time with his big 'ol snout in the water bowl.
> I was honestly concerned he would drown himself.
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread, but that is just so sad about poor sweet Henry. :smcry: Makes me want to send him a truck load of water bottles all wrapped in pretty bows, so he doesn't ever have to worry about not having enough water ever again. Not that he does living with you. But how awful to be thirsty and be denied water. Isn't that what heck is described like? Give that sweet boy an extra dish of water and smoochie from me will ya? :smootch: 

Ok.... :back2topic:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 19 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608042


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 19 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608000





> When my 15-pound Henry came on board, he was drinking, at least, ten cups a day.
> 
> It was sad, as he spent most his time with his big 'ol snout in the water bowl.
> I was honestly concerned he would drown himself.
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread, but that is just so sad about poor sweet Henry. :smcry: Makes me want to send him a truck load of water bottles all wrapped in pretty bows, so he doesn't ever have to worry about not having enough water ever again. Not that he does living with you. But how awful to be thirsty and be denied water. Isn't that what heck is described like? Give that sweet boy an extra dish of water and smoochie from me will ya? :smootch: 

Ok.... :back2topic:
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOLOLOL...it didn't let me type he$$!! And I wasn't swearing either! LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 19 2008, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608046


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 19 2008, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608042





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 19 2008, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608000





> When my 15-pound Henry came on board, he was drinking, at least, ten cups a day.
> 
> It was sad, as he spent most his time with his big 'ol snout in the water bowl.
> I was honestly concerned he would drown himself.
> ...


Sorry to hijack this thread, but that is just so sad about poor sweet Henry. :smcry: Makes me want to send him a truck load of water bottles all wrapped in pretty bows, so he doesn't ever have to worry about not having enough water ever again. Not that he does living with you. But how awful to be thirsty and be denied water. Isn't that what heck is described like? Give that sweet boy an extra dish of water and smoochie from me will ya? :smootch: 

Ok.... :back2topic: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOLOLOL...it didn't let me type he$$!! And I wasn't swearing either! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, WTF ~ LMAO

Awww, and thank you Crystal for thinking of my Big Butt (Henry, not _my ass_)

A truck-load of water bottles would be a dream come true for him. Bless his heart.
He's a good old fart. Must be. He's the only one who likes LBB. Perhaps because 
LBB doesn't drink much water ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Lovies to you...

Sorry just had to comment back........now we can get :back2topic:


----------



## gacie's mom (Jul 18, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 19 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608000


> When my 15-pound Henry came on board, he was drinking, at least, ten cups a day.
> 
> It was sad, as he spent most his time with his big 'ol snout in the water bowl.
> I was honestly concerned he would drown himself.
> ...



Well, now I wonder if it might have something to do with the way I started potty training her. I would go out with her a lot just to keep my floor clean. Then she would get a treat everytime she peed. Now, she is practically potty trained to go outside and expects a treat after every little pee. She can pee up to three times for 3 treats during one outing. Do you think that might have something to do with it? Should I eliminate some of the treats?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 19 2008, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608057


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 19 2008, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608000





> When my 15-pound Henry came on board, he was drinking, at least, ten cups a day.
> 
> It was sad, as he spent most his time with his big 'ol snout in the water bowl.
> I was honestly concerned he would drown himself.
> ...



Well, now I wonder if it might have something to do with the way I started potty training her. I would go out with her a lot just to keep my floor clean. Then she would get a treat everytime she peed. Now, she is practically potty trained to go outside and expects a treat after every little pee. She can pee up to three times for 3 treats during one outing. Do you think that might have something to do with it? Should I eliminate some of the treats?


[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh no, that shouldn't have anything do with excessive drinking, and nerves. Sounds like regular potty training to me.
She's still a pup, and needs the reinforcment of the treat.

I PM'd Steve for you. He lives in Scottsdale. I believe he knows most vets in that area, and should be able to give you
a great recommendation. You really need to make sure there are absolutely no medical issues. Then we can look into 
behavior/nerves. And possible holistic approaches.


----------



## gacie's mom (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you so much so all the info and trying to contact PM Steve! This is my first Maltese. I understand they can have a lot of health problems and so I worry. I hope PM Steve emails. My baby also has cherry eye!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (gacie's mom @ Jul 19 2008, 09:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608076


> Thank you so much so all the info and trying to contact PM Steve! This is my first Maltese. I understand they can have a lot of health problems and so I worry. I hope PM Steve emails. My baby also has cherry eye!![/B]



Trust me, Steve will get back to you. He's just not online right now. He should be shortly.

I worry, too. Bless your heart. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Sorry folks... My membership expired yesterday, so I lost my PM mailbox size immediately went way down (it said it was something like at 150%) so it was full and some for a while and I lost my ability to act as a moderator for a while until Joe sets it up again.

There is also a 24 hour vet on the south side of Shea just west of Scottsdale Road and there is one at Scottsdale Rd and Thunderbird... I'd give you their names but I just do not remember. I gave you the regular vet names in the other thread.


----------

